# Setting up Kessil A360we tuna sun



## Andrew Butler (1 Aug 2017)

So who here is the expert with the Kessils?!?!
My aquarium is 100 x 55 x 55cm
I have 2x A360we Tuna sun lights and to be short I'm unsure on which brightness or intensity to set them on.
I'm also unsure on the height to set them above the water line.
If anyone can give me some pointers here that would be great.
I currently have them set to 70% brightness and 50% intensity, I have started to have a little algae appear on my rocks and plants and think my CO2 is at a good level. I have some sparkling gouramis whodon't seem to like the brightness so much either.
Current plants include:
-micranthemum monte carlo
-rotala bosai
-staurogyne repens
-alternanthera reineckii mini
-cryptocoryne becketti (this will probably go)

Here is a fts before I made a few changes and added the reineckii which is in the bare part on the upper right, I want to add something big and bushy in the centre, opinions?
https://photos.app.goo.gl/hBPq2y8zNrDkMZXy2


----------



## Zeus. (1 Aug 2017)

No expert but have four 160 tuna suns along with six 24w T5 on my 150 x 60 x 60 cm. Are you using the kessil controller? 

I have my Kessils set at Spectrum 100% and Intensity 45% ATM. I have mine pretty close to water but the 160 dont give the penetration/spread of the 360s plus I use the T5s for the perimeters of tank, Kessil advise 12inches minimum depends on the area your after covering


----------



## Andrew Butler (1 Aug 2017)

I have the controller yes.
12 inches seems a long way with the 360 due to the spread; light over the edge of the tank is a waste surely?
What made you decide on your settings if I can ask that?
The T5s will of course make a difference I know.


----------



## George Farmer (1 Aug 2017)

I have 2x Kessil A360we Tuna Sun over my 120x60x45H cm. 50% intensity, 50% colour. 35cm from water surface. 8 hour photoperiod. PAR is approx 50 at substrate so able to grow anything with good CO2, circulation etc.


----------



## Andrew Butler (1 Aug 2017)

Thanks for your input.



George Farmer said:


> 35cm from water surface


Do you think some of this light is simply going to waste as it's spilling over the edges at the top?


----------



## Zeus. (1 Aug 2017)

Did have them on 100% intensity at first But as my _Cyperus helferi grown close to surface started to get staghorn and BBA so turned them down, know have issues with low light on carpet  so have T5s on longer too




Seem to have it under control with lower light and LCO2.

Kessil advises 12inch away from anything.
_
George's Aquascaper 1200 Nature Aquarium well worth a read as he has two 360 tuna sun on that. Edit got distracted mid post and The Man beat me too it


----------



## Andrew Butler (1 Aug 2017)

Zeus. said:


> Seem to have it under control with lower light and LCO2.


Thanks for the input, I think I might just knock the intensity back a little. It would have helped if I used the correct titles in the first place I meant 70 intensity and 50 colour.
Any further input is always welcome.


----------

